# Going to Florida? - "Shoot First Law" in effect



## spring-peeper (Oct 4, 2005)

The state of Florida will be enacting a "Shoot First" law this Saturday.

Below is an article from the St. Petersburg paper.  I've have clipped most of it out in accordance to the FAQ.   

Athough there is going to be a massive media blitz warning tourist of this, I urge you to read the article linked at the bottom of the quote.

QUOTE]<snip>
A person being attacked will have "the right to stand his or her ground and meet force with force," not only at home but in public places.

The law also gives the shooter immunity from criminal and civil charges unless the victim is a police officer.

The Brady Campaign to Prevent Gun Violence says its goal is to alert travelers, not scare off tourists who are vital to the state's economy. "We think it's reasonable to tell people that they should avoid passionate confrontations when they come to Florida," said Peter Hamm
<snip>

Prompted by the National Rifle Association, Florida lawmakers passed the bill by lopsided margins and with strong bipartisan support. Gov. Jeb Bush, who signed it into law in April, this week called it "a good, common-sense piece of legislation."

"Florida has a huge number of visitors who come to our state, and they're safer today than they have ever been before. This bill won't change that at all," Bush said. "Partisan political agendas should have nothing to do with our visitor industry."

Bush points to a steady drop in Florida's crime rate - now at its lowest point in 34 years - as proof that the state is a safe destination.

<snip>She said deadly force can be used in public only by someone who's licensed to carry a concealed weapon, and that similar antigun "nonsense" followed the passage of the concealed-weapon law in 1987.

Nearly 350,000 people in Florida held concealed weapons permits as of Aug. 31.

"Tourists have nothing to worry about," Hammer said, "unless they're coming here to break into our homes or attack us on the street."
<snip>
the Brady group will hire people to hand out leaflets at Miami International Airport about "Florida's Shoot First Law." Hamm said temporary workers, not pro-gun control political activists, will be paid to pass out fliers in English and Spanish.

"*Do not argue unnecessarily with local people," the flier states. "If you are involved in a traffic accident or near-miss, remain in your car and keep your hands in plain sight. ... We want your visit to be safe and positive. Please remember that each of us has a great deal of ability to prevent angry confrontations.*"

Readers of the Boston Globe, Detroit Free Press, Chicago Tribune and th e Guardian in London will see ads in their travel sections the next two Sundays that warn: "*In Florida, avoid disputes. Use special caution in arguing with motorists on Florida roads.*"
[/QUOTE]

link

I just wanted you to know that things aren't the same in America as here.

I also know that this new legislation will not affect you enjoyment of this beautiful state or its people.  Our family has been to Florida many, many times and have never seen any problems.

Bon voyage.

edited to add: this is also going to be posted in p&p


----------

